
How we turned a hobby into a dream work - toround
We are a team of creative, business people with vast array of ideas, projects and tasks. We need to intelligently manage our time.  We tried many different task managers, but none of the existing solutions answered our demands. That is why we decided to create a task manager, which will satisfy all our needs. The idea became a challenging task for us, since on the one hand, we wanted our to-do app to be a full-fledged task manager, and on the other – we needed a solution that is very simple and easy to use. Another important thing we kept in mind while designing our task manager is that just a quick glance at the main screen should give you an idea of how important a task is. After a series of brainstorming sessions, we created our unique main screen – the funnel, where each task is shown as a bubble and the task importance is represented by the bubble size, the bigger the bubble the more important is the task to be done. The title To Round reflects the concept of a task manager where tasks are represented as bubbles.<p>We quickly developed the prototype, and after just a few months our web app went live! We were the first to use the app, then we told about it our friends, they shared with their friends and so on. The result was a viral effect, and several thousand people registered on our website in the next few days after the release. Our first users left us comments and gave us kind advices on how to improve To Round. At first, we made To Round just for ourselves, but we were so touched to find out that people really do like it, that we decided to continue developing the product. In the summer of 2015, we managed to attract a private investor, which gave us additional resources and allowed to expand the team, launch the Telegram bot, and release iOS and Android apps that our devoted users waited for.<p>Now for us important know your opinions. So, please use visual task manager To Round in the case and share your opinion with us. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;to-round.com
======
fastbird
Tried on ios. To many moving for me. Your app is unusual tape of to-do mb good
4 young kids, but not for business.

------
George322
The most creative way to manage personal tasks. Thanks a lot guys, will share
with friends

------
David007
Fun idea, guys. Good luck to you!

------
AnnaSaaS
Great idea! Good job

------
Pacan
Super puper!

